# putting me 1st



## thebikewidow (Oct 14, 2011)

OK so after reading and re-reading my post and everyones advise I agree I need to put me 1st. So I called a realtor and have an appt to look at this house I have been dreaming of for 2years now. It's in my home town near my family, called Daddy and got a loan so I am going for it!!! 
I'm scared to death, I've balled my eyes out since I got off the phone but I think I'm doing the right thing. God I hope I'm doing the right thing.... I know me I can't wade in I have to jump or I'll just keep sitting on the shore.....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## thebikewidow (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks.... I've been crying all morning.. that God I work alone.... I have a few hours to pull myself together before I pick up the kids..


----------



## thebikewidow (Oct 14, 2011)

I couldn't sleep last night I was up all night tossing and turning... I;m excited and scared all at the same time..... I meet the realtor tomorrow @ 10 and I can close in 30 days, if I like the house.... just not sure the timing is good for the kids.... 
on the plus side I pulled all my hidden money from around the house (I hide bills in books and things, I've done it since I was a child) and opened my own savings account at a different bank.... so I'm making progress right?


----------

